# Cycling TRT?



## AlphaJ (Nov 15, 2022)

just finished my first TRT prescription and wanted to ask some of you that have been on trt longer if there are any benefits to coming off or cycling Test. My Dr mentioned that most of his patients come off for about 10 days and then come back, but he left it up to me. 

Are there any benefits of coming off? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Btw, My dose is160ml/week or .8cc of 200mg test c.


----------



## Cornholio (Nov 15, 2022)

Going on TRT is usually done for life. Never heard of cycling TRT. That sounds like a terrible idea. You're gonna fell like crap when you go off because your natural production of test has halted and it takes time for it to kick back up again unless you do some sort of PCT.


----------



## CJ (Nov 15, 2022)

Your Dr is a dipshit. You don't cycle TRT. 

Keep taking your weekly dose and enjoy life.


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 15, 2022)

*find a new doctor did he check your bloods?*


----------



## Send0 (Nov 15, 2022)

AlphaJ said:


> just finished my first TRT prescription and wanted to ask some of you that have been on trt longer if there are any benefits to coming off or cycling Test. My Dr mentioned that most of his patients come off for about 10 days and then come back, but he left it up to me.
> 
> Are there any benefits of coming off? Any feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Btw, My dose is160ml/week or .8cc of 200mg test c.


Your doctor is an idiot. People don't come off TRT for just 10 days. Testosterone replacement therapy is taken because you don't produce enough testosterone..  you already don't produce enough, and it'll be even worse if you come off for 10 days at a time

Stay on TRT, don't take any breaks.


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 15, 2022)

I would love to hear an intelligent answer from your doc as to why he would recommend coming off trt for any amount of time.

I bet he says it’s to clear the receptors 😂


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 15, 2022)

I've been on for over 20 years already, never took time off. 

You don't cut your balls off for 10 days a few times a year to take a break from the hormones they produce so why stop taking the hormone when it comes from an exogenous source? 

Did the doc explain the logic here?


----------



## GSDdad (Nov 15, 2022)

Is it possible that your doc meant one shot every 10 days, and "coming off" was the half life of the injection and his patients "come back" to the office after 10 days to get another dose?

This is a bit of a stretch, but it's the only way I can make any sense of what your doc is suggesting. 

Depending on the ester used, this wouldn't be totally stupid although there's more ideal ways to do it. And I'm of the opinion that there's no good reason to make a guy come in and have his doses administered to him like a toddler, when any grown adult is perfectly capable of self administration of an IM Injection.

Otherwise, cycling fully off of TRT, as others mentioned is nonsensical.


----------



## snake (Nov 15, 2022)

Fuukin Dr.s Well buddy, you have a good place for info here, use it.


----------



## buck (Nov 16, 2022)

Does the Dr have people come off insulin if they are a diabetic or come off thyroid meds to give their body a break? In real life natural guys do not come off to give themselves a break as nature makes sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 16, 2022)

GSDdad said:


> Is it possible that your doc meant one shot every 10 days, and "coming off" was the half life of the injection and his patients "come back" to the office after 10 days to get another dose?
> 
> This is a bit of a stretch, but it's the only way I can make any sense of what your doc is suggesting.
> 
> ...


IDK, I did that every other week thing and ended up feeling like total shit.  I just couldn't make it to that clinic once a week any longer AND that particular doctor was on a DEA watchlist, so he didn't prescribe testosterone.  I hate to see how he manipulated his records...


----------

